# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  من أحكام ديوان المظالم

## سالي جمعة

من أحكام ديوان المظالم  

قرار رقم 4/4/1399هـ‎ 
القضية رقم 240/ ق‎ ‎لعام 1398هـ‎ 

أ- ملكية عقارية – المنازعة فيها – اختصاص القضاء الشرعي بنظر‏‎ ‎المنازعة‎. 
ب- صك شرعي – حجيته – الصك الصادر من كاتب عدل له حجيته ويتمتع بهذه‏‎ ‎الحجية طالما هو قائم ويترتب عليه ‏مقتضاه – أساس ذلك – المادة "19" من نظام تركيز‎ ‎مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي‎. 
‎1- ‎إن النزاع القائم بين الأطراف هو نزاع على ملكية‎ ‎الأرض المذكورة والفصل فيه يدخل في اختصاص القضاء ‏الشرعي‎. 
‎2– ‎إن المادة (19) من‎ ‎نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي تنص على أن من صلاحيات هيئة التدقيقات الشرعية‎ ‎‎" ‎النظر والتدقيق في الشكاوى المقدمة ضد الصكوك الصادرة من كتاب العدل وإصدار‎ ‎القرارات في ذلك " ويستفاد من ‏هذا النص أن الصكوك الصادرة من كاتب عدل لها حجيتها‎ ‎وتتمتع بهذه الحجية طالما هي قائمة ويترتب عليه مقتضاها ‏ما لم تتم إعادة النظر فيها‎ ‎بسلوك الطرق المقررة لذلك نظاماً واستصدار القرارات اللازمة في ذلك ممن يملك إعادة‏‎ ‎النظر فيها‎. 
‎______________________________ __________ 
الوقائع‎ 
في‎ 8/9/1398‎هـ تقدم المتظلم باستدعاء قيد بوارد ديوان المظالم برقم 240‏‎ ‎وذكر فيه أن له‎ ‎قطعة أرض في مدينة ‏خميس مشيط بحي آل هميلة كان قد وضع يده عليها قرابة عشر سنوات‎ ‎وأقام عليها صندقة سكن فيها ثم منحت له ‏بأمر جلالة المغفور له الملك فيصل ونفذ‎ ‎عليها قرار المنح وصدر له بها صك شرعي برقم 502 في 2/7/1397هـ من ‏كاتب عدل خميس‎ ‎مشيط في 2/8/1397هـ وأن المتظلم استلم قطعة الأرض بسند استلام رسمي في 3/5/1397هـ‎ ‎وأوضح المتظلم أنه له جاران هما ………، ……… رغبا في شراء الأرض ولكن المتظلم رفض‎ ‎البيع لأنه لا يملك ‏غيرها ففتح الجاران باباً على أرضه وأخذ النزاع مجراه في هذا‎ ‎الشأن لإزالة باب آل ……. الذين رفعوا الأمر إلى ‏الشؤون البلدية والقروية فصدر أمر‎ ‎سمو الوزير رقم 2962 في 25/5/1398هـ لبلدية خميس مشيط بإعطاء المتظلم ‏الأرض حسب ما‎ ‎لديها من تعليمات وتنفيذاً لذلك الأمر عرضت البلدية عليه شراء الأرض بمبلغ ثلاثمائة‎ ‎ألف ريال ‏ولكنه رفض دفع كل المبلغ المطلوب على أساس أنها أرضه صدر له بها الصك‎ ‎الشرعي سالف الذكر وإذا كانت البلدية ‏تحتاجها للمصلحة العامة فإنها تستطيع نزع‎ ‎ملكيتها وتعويضه أسوة بالموظفين‎. 
واستطرد المتظلم قائلاً: أن البلدية نازعته في‎ ‎صحة الصك الشرعي الصادر له بحجة أن له بيتاً في الوقت الذي كان قد ‏تنازل فيه عن‎ ‎البيت لولده الأكبر ووالدته من عام 1393هـ أي قبل المنح بعامين وسكن مع زوجته‎ ‎الأخرى في صندقة ‏في قطعة الأرض المشار إليها‎. 
وأضاف المتظلم أن البلدية عرضت‎ ‎الأمر مرة أخرى على وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية فصدر أمر سمو الوزير أن ‏تعمل‎ ‎البلدية على إلغاء البيع الجاري مع المتظلم وأن تباع الأرض وفق تعليمات الدوائر‎ ‎التنظيمية وأن تدرس حالة ‏المجاورين لمعرفة المتضرر منها لإمكان بيعها عليه، وكان‎ ‎ذلك بمناسبة شكوى جاره‎. 
وطلب المتظلم في نهاية تظلمه احترام صكه حتى يتم نظر‎ ‎القضية بينه وبين جاره حول ملكية الأرض شرعاً وأن يتخذ ‏الديوان مايراه كفيلاً برفع‎ ‎الظلم عنه‎. 
ولقد عقبت جهة الإدارة على التظلم بكتاب سمو وزير الشؤون البلدية‎ ‎والقروية برقم 4648/3 في 12/11/1398هـ ‏وجاء فيه أن ملخص النزاع ما يلي‎:- 
اشترى‎ ….. ‎الأرض 154 من مخطط آل هميلة وتبلغ مساحتها 400 م2 من …… الذي اشتراها من‎ ‎البلدية وهي ‏محدودة شمالاً بالمقبرة ومن الجنوب بشارع ومن الغرب بشارع مختلف العرض‎ ‎ومن الشرق بأرض للغير وقد أقام ‏عليها مستودعات ويجاور هذه الأرض من الغرب زائدة‎ ‎تنظيمية مساحتها 13.85×20.20 بفصلها من أرض بن ‏‏…… المشار إليها شارع مختلف العرض‎ ‎تقع خارج المخطط وقد تقدم …… بطلب بيعه تلك الزائدة وأحيل طلبه إلى ‏التخطيط لإبداء‎ ‎رأيه فأجاب بتأجيل المعاملة لحين إعداد المخططات التفصيلية لتلك المنطقة‎. 
وأضافت جهة الإدارة أن البلدية في خميس مشيط اعتبرت المتظلم من ذوي الدخل‎ ‎المحدود ومنحته تلك الزائدة مخالفة ‏بذلك التعليمات المبلغة لها بالتعميم رقم 6268‏‎ ‎في 15/11/83هـ القاضي بعدم تطبيق المنح على الأراضي الواقعة ‏داخل العمران وأفرغت له‎ ‎أمام كاتب عدل الخميس وصدر له الصك رقم 502 في 2/7/1397هـ ومخالفة بذلك التعميم ‏رقم‎ 23/5 ‎في 17/1/1395هـ القاضي بعدم إفراغ الأراضي التي تمنح لذوي الدخل المحدود إلا‎ ‎بعد إتمام البناء، وقد ‏اشتد النزاع بين …..، …….. بسب فتح باب من قِبل ..… على تلك‎ ‎الزائدة التي منحت لـ‎…..... . 
وبعد شكاوى متعددة من آل ... … صدر أمر سمو وزير‎ ‎الشؤون البلدية والقروية رقم 3411/40 ص في ‏‏12/8/1398هـ الموجه إلى مدير عام الشؤون‎ ‎البلدية والقروية بالمنطقة الجنوبية يطلب منه العمل على إلغاء منح ‏الأرض المذكورة‎ ‎لـ… وأن تكتب البلدية لكاتب عدل الخميس تطلب منه إلغاء الصك الذي يحمله المذكور وأن‎ ‎تتصرف ‏في الأرض بعد ذلك وفقاً لتعليمات الزوائد‎ ‎التنظيمية‎. 
‎______________________________ __________ 
الأسباب‎ 
من حيث أن‎ ‎المتظلم ….. يطلب رفع الظلم عنه وذلك باحترام الصك الشرعي الذي يحمله وعدم التعرض‎ ‎له في قطعة ‏الأرض التي صدر الصك المذكور بشأنها‎. 
ومن حيث أن خصومه من آل‎ …. ‎ينكرون عليه ذلك في برقيات وردت للديوان بحجة أن البلدية أفرغت له مخالفة ما ‏لديها‎ ‎من تعليمات وأنهم يحملون صكاً يتضح منه أن حدهم الغربي شارع وأن الأرض المتنازع‎ ‎عليها تقع ضمن الحدود ‏الثابتة في مستنداتهم وبناءً على شكواهم للوزارة صدر أمر سمو‎ ‎الوزير رقم 3411/4 ص في 12/8/1398هـ ‏الموجه إلى مدير عام الشؤون البلدية والقروية‎ ‎بالمنطقة الجنوبية يطلب منه العمل على إلغاء منح الأرض المذكورة لـ ‏‏…… "المتظلم‎" ‎والكتابة لكاتب عدل الخميس بطلب إلغاء الصك الذي يحمله المتظلم والتصرف في الأرض‎ ‎وفقاً ‏لتعليمات الزوائد التنظيمية‎. 
ومن حيث أنه يتضح من دراسة أوراق المعاملة أن‎ ‎آل …….. اشتروا أرضهم ومساحتها 400 م2 من …….. ‏ويحدها من الشمال المقبرة وطول هذا‎ ‎الضلع 20متراً، ومن الجنوب شارع عرضه 10 أمتار وطول هذا الضلع 20 ‏متراً ومن الشرق‎ ‎أرض ……… وطول هذا الضلع 20 متراً، ومن الغرب شارع مختلف العرض وطول هذا الضلع 20‏‎ ‎متراً فإذا طبقت هذه الأطوال على الطبيعة لا تضح من ذلك أن آل ….. يستوفون مساحتهم‎ ‎قبل الوصول إلى الشارع ‏الغربي بمقدار الأرض المتنازع عليها. والبلدية تعتبر هذا‎ ‎المقدار زائدة تنظيمية وتقرير ذلك يتطلب أن يكون للمنطقة ‏مخطط معتمد من قبل المنح‎. ‎والمتظلم ……. يدعي أنه تملك الأرض المذكورة بصك شرعي. ومن ذلك يتضح أن ‏النزاع‎ ‎القائم بين هذه الأطراف هو نزاع على ملكية الأرض المذكورة والفصل فيه يدخل في نطاق‎ ‎اختصاص القضاء ‏الشرعي‎. 
ومن حيث أن المادة (19) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء‎ ‎الشرعي تنص على أن من صلاحيات هيئة التدقيقات ‏الشرعية " النظر والتدقيق في الشكاوى‎ ‎المقدمة ضد الصكوك الصادرة من كتاب العدل وإصدار القرار في ذلك‎ ". 
ويستفاد من‎ ‎هذا النص أن الصكوك الصادرة من كاتب عدل لها حجيتها وتتمتع بهذه الحجية طالما هي‎ ‎قائمة وبترتب ‏عليها مقتضاها ما لم تتم إعادة النظر فيها بسلوك الطرق المقررة لذلك‎ ‎نظاماً واستصدار القرارات اللازمة في ذلك ممن ‏يملك إعادة النظر فيها‎. 
ومن حيث‎ ‎أنه يتضح من الأوراق أن الصك الشرعي الذي يحمله المتظلم ما زال قائماً لم يلغَ من‏‎ ‎قِبل من يملك هذا ‏الاختصاص ومن ثم فإنه طبقاً لما تقدم يجب احترامه وترتيب أثره‎ ‎عليه ويتفرع عن ذلك عدم التعرض له طالما بقى ‏صكه قائماً وإذا كانت للبلدية أو غيرها‎ ‎دعوى عليه تتعلق بالصك ذاته أو بالأرض فإن بوسعها أن تلجأ للقضاء‎ ‎الشرعي‎. 
‎______________________________ __________ 
لذلك انتهى الديوان إلى‎ : 
عدم التعرض للمتظلم طالما بقى صكه الشرعي قائماً ومن له عليه دعوى فإن بوسعه‎ ‎أن يلجأ للقضاء الشرعي‎. 
‎
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________

----------

